# Radical Networking Journal



## Alex the Weaver (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the latest draft I wrote for a new radical networking journal based on (Dis)Connection and the Network of Anarchist Collectives of the 1990s:

http://apoclove.wordpress.com/2012/10/11/a-zone-of-our-own/


----------



## freeranger (Oct 16, 2012)

you mention the declarations made in earlier issues about orgs such as FNB being declared dead. you chalk this up to despair, but i think its a bit more insidious. i have found far too many people with radical political views thriving off the potential of the 'end times', whatever that may be for that person.

too many people get a twisted kick off thinking its all going to hell now and there's no coming back, and the apocalypse is now, and so on. rather than focusing on the hard work of doing change, being change in the place where they are, they become obsessed with how its all going to end. which, imo, is often a copout for not doing something.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Oct 17, 2012)

freeranger said:


> you mention the declarations made in earlier issues about orgs such as FNB being declared dead. you chalk this up to despair, but i think its a bit more insidious. i have found far too many people with radical political views thriving off the potential of the 'end times', whatever that may be for that person.
> 
> too many people get a twisted kick off thinking its all going to hell now and there's no coming back, and the apocalypse is now, and so on. rather than focusing on the hard work of doing change, being change in the place where they are, they become obsessed with how its all going to end. which, imo, is often a copout for not doing something.


 
I would write that you're right the overwhelming majority of the time, but the person who wrote the article about Food Not Bombin' in Chitown if I'm not mistaken was a long time member of the A-Zone Collective who was involved with other radical organizing for years afterwards.

I don't remember if I knew or knew of the person who wrote the article about Earth First!, it could have been true about them. A lot of radical activists in the U$ are apocolyptic missionary types for sure, that you must follow or the world is going to end...


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Feb 16, 2013)

Update! Here's the pilot issue, please check it out and pass it along:

http://zinelibrary.info/new-connections-manifesto


----------

